# Shine (After Effects) in Photoshop



## Schlumpf3D (13. Mai 2004)

Hi, ich versuche diesen Effekt in Photoshop zu machen:






Nach vielem Suchen, hab ich das aber nur für After Effects gefunden ( Shine von Trapcode)

Allerdings besitze ich keine After Effects. Hab es auch schon mit dem Radialen Weichzeichner probiert, war aber nicht erfolgreich.

Bekomm ich den Effekt auch ohne Plugin hin? Wenn nicht welches Plugin brauche ich (Freeware wäre echt toll).

Gruß Schlumpf


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Mai 2004)

Hi du!

Das Ganze ist auch einfach mit Photoshop realisierbar!
<<< hier >>> findest du 2 Tutorials dazu (RayofLight).


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Schlumpf3D (14. Mai 2004)

Super, klappt wunderbar. Vielen Dank.
Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## jensen (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Hat den Filter noch jemand parat? Gibt es dabei gute Einstellungsmöglichkeiten?

mfg!
jens


----------



## MonoMental (9. Februar 2005)

Kenne die Tuts, aber würde mir auch gern mal den filter anschauen.
Kann jemand den Link evtl nochmal posten, weil der obige dead ist.

LG

der mono


----------



## Santiago (9. Februar 2005)

Schau dir mal FLAIR von Frischluft an. Ein 8 Plugins Pack mit zum Teil qualitativ hochertigen, aber vor allem nützlichen Plugins!

[http://www.frischluft.com/flair/introduction.php]

LG, Santiago


----------



## devilrga (9. Februar 2005)

Dein Link war falsch, hier ist der richige.

mfg


----------



## Schlumpf3D (9. Februar 2005)

Kann es sein, dass der Filterpack aber keine Freeware ist?


----------



## holzoepfael (9. Februar 2005)

@ devilgra der santiago hat nur noch die rechteckige klamemr in die url reingenomen, deshalb gings net...
@ schlumpf3d ja die sidn nicht freeware...aber man kann sich davon mal eine demo version runterladen....


----------



## Santiago (9. Februar 2005)

Erstmal möcht ich mich für den komisch angegebenen Link entschuldigen. 

Der Filterpack ist tatsächlich keine Freeware. Aber ich find 55 Euro nicht allzu viel. Wenn man halt nur einen Effekt braucht, und den nur einmal im Leben, dann ist es wirklich gescheiter das ganze selbst zu basteln. Tutorials dafür gibt es genug...

Santiago.


----------



## Schlumpf3D (9. Februar 2005)

Ich dachte mir, ich probier mal die Demo, aber irgendwie funktioniert die nicht richtig. In der Vorschau geht zwar alles wunderbar, aber er setzt es nicht auf die Ebene um


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Februar 2005)

Kann das evtl. an der Demo liegen? Gucke am besten nochmal in die ReadMe


----------



## Santiago (9. Februar 2005)

Bei der Demo setzt es das ganze nur in der Vorschau um. Weiß das definitiv.


----------



## Schlumpf3D (9. Februar 2005)

Na toll, ist ja ne super Demo. Aber man kann das ja mit der Taste Druck umgehen  ;-]


----------



## Senfdose (12. Februar 2005)

hatte mal zu nem Plugin den Link gepostet hier kommt der ``NEUE ``das Teil ist Freeware und in mancher Hinsicht eine  große Erleichterung !

Link 1 

Link 2 meiner 

schönes Wochenende


----------

